# Are you a gamer?



## MacLegacy (Feb 9, 2002)

Please specify which games you mostly play! Thx


----------



## RacerX (Feb 9, 2002)

I don't know if I would classify myself as a _gamer_, but I do play games.

Mac OS:
Rainbow Six
Rogue Spear
Quake II
Quake III
F/A-18 Korea and Hornet
Elite Force
Unreal
Hellcats over the Pacific

Mac OS X:
Unreal Tournament
Cro-Mag Rally

Rhapsody:
Doom I & II

Irix:
Abuse
Flight

At least those are games that I played within the last couple months (I do have more, but I don't play them regularly).


----------



## MacLegacy (Feb 9, 2002)

Unreal Tournament for OS X works well? 

OOOMG, Abuse, man I used to play the demo a long while ago, but it was definitely fun!!

in UT, are you in a clan?


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

like racerx, i play some games sometimes. i am definitly not a gamer.

mostly single player rpg
some solitaire

just got yahtzee for osx.


----------



## simX (Feb 10, 2002)

I used to play a lot of games, but now I don't so much.  I like StarCraft & Brood War, Elite Force, both Escape Velocities (all Ambrosia games, for that matter, ESPECIALLY Deimos Rising), Beyond Dark Castle & Dark Castle, Crystal Quest (still works in OS X under Classic, btw  ), Oni, Gridz, SimCity, Galapagos, Myst and Myst III (Riven kinda sucked), all 3 Descents (I wish they were Mac OS X native), Cro-Mag Rally, Loony Labyrinth, Glider Pro, and a bunch of other little games.  Even though this list is hella long, I actually rarely play them.

Two games that I am looking forward to, though, are realMyst (it pisses me off that it's been on the PC for over a year when the original Myst was made on a Mac) and EV Nova.  Oh, yeah, and PopPop.


There is one game that I will miss, because it's not being developed anymore (it was close to beta at one point, but then the developer couldn't finish).  That game is Ragnarok.  If you guys have ever played Avara from Ambrosia Software, Ragnarok was basically going to be a 3D Avara, complete with terrains and awesome graphics.  I was SOOOO looking forward to that game, and then Ambrosia axed it.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 10, 2002)

I make my own macgames 4 myself.


----------



## ksv (Feb 10, 2002)

I kinda stopped playing games when I pulled out the voodoo 2 card in my powermac and installed OS X on it


----------



## ulrik (Feb 10, 2002)

Games I sometimes play (maybe 1 hour per day, not more)

MacOS X:
Quake 1
Quake 2
Quake 3
Oni
Alien vs. Predator
Monkey Island 1
Monkey Island 2
Monkey Island 4
MacOS 9:
Deus Ex
Alice

Windows2K:
Return to Castle Wolfenstein (until it is ported)
Alien vs. Predator 2 (until it is ported)
MoH: Allied Assault (won't get ported  )


----------



## rcw186 (Feb 10, 2002)

Recently I have been playing alot of Spiderman (not bad), the demo of Return To Wolfenstein (the sweetest game!), AOE2 (first one seems better) and Tony Hawk 2.


----------



## julguribye (Feb 10, 2002)

I only own one mac game, and that's Quake3Arena, but I got tired of it. I almost never play games nowadays. Played a lot of PS before, though.
SO I guess I'm not a gamer then


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 10, 2002)

I have a graduate in informatics and I don't believe hypocrites. Corporate computers are plenty with games. OK... It's not a Playstation.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Feb 10, 2002)

I've been mostly playing Unreal Tournament in OS X. I think the game that I've been most impressed with was Deus Ex, but I haven't played it since getting the public beta of OS X. On comp.sys.mac.games.action, Glenda Adams has mentioned there's a very small chance of taking the carbonization work she's been doing in her free time for Unreal Tournament and carbonizing Deus Ex. Since she's doing it all in her spare time, I'm not holding my breath, and frankly am already very impressed by her work on UT.

Oh, yeah, and having a MacOS X native Escape Velocity game is going to be sweet.


----------



## ksv (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *Oh, yeah, and having a MacOS X native Escape Velocity game is going to be sweet. *



yes! YES! Ah, it'll be SO cool! 
I hope it doesn't require a graphics accelerator, then I'm dead


----------



## MacLegacy (Feb 10, 2002)

I used to play Avara at school on the old PowerPC 120mhz!  


I look forward to try EV: Nova but I got bored pretty fast of Override!! 
I prefer more complete games like Unreal Tournament, Tony Hawk 2, Summoner, etc.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 10, 2002)

lol....
I only have time to play games in teh summer, at teh moment too much work and school work to play games


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 10, 2002)

Marathon is one of the greatest games ever made.  Along with Marathon, Myth 1 - 3, and all of its plugins, patches, etc.  Too bad they had to go and be bought by M$, that made me lose interest.


----------



## ksv (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *lol....
> I only have time to play games in teh summer, at teh moment too much work and school work to play games  *



Yah, same here, but in the summer I have a lot of projects and stuff going on, so I don't have time then, either 
I haven't touched a game in several weeks now. Anything wrong with me? 
I really hope EV Nova will get finished before easter, then I can sit the whole weekend playing it  
BTW, the first EV is a lot better than Override.


----------



## ksuther (Feb 10, 2002)

I don't play games like crazy, but I do play:
Some TacOps-UT Mod
Sacrifice - My new favorite, too bad it sucks in OS X
Airburst - FUUUN!
Myst III
BG2
Oni
Avara

That's about it right now, too bad Avara doesn't work in Classic, and Oni crashes like crazy. oh well, I find myself having to boot into 9 more and more often just for games 
I'm with simX on Ragnorok also  It looked very cool, and way before UT or Q3


----------



## ksv (Feb 10, 2002)

I have a theory:

PC users play more games than mac users.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 10, 2002)

Quake
3
Arena
&
Mods
!
Nothing
else
!
L
O
L


----------



## Jadey (Feb 10, 2002)

Yes, I'm definitely a gamer   I don't know how many other threads I've blabbed on about gaming. Here are some games I've played a lot:

Mac OS X:
Brood War / Starcraft 
The Sims
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2

soon Black & White will be added to this list.

Earlier Mac OS:
Diablo II
+ expansion for above
Diablo
Warcraft II
All of the Marathons
You Don't Know Jack
Pit Droids
Carmageddon

Playstation 2:
SSX
SSX Tricky
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3
Final Fantasy X

Nintendo GameCube
Super Monkey Ball
Rogue Leader
Super Smash Bros.

I'm not going to go into my n64 games, except to say my all time favorite game I played on it - Zelda, Ocarina of Time.


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

Oh, and here's my list, when I'm in the _gaming mood_:
-Escape Velocity
-Civilization II

We haven't seen a good, new game in years


----------



## dani++ (Feb 11, 2002)

Urban terror rulez! (Quake III mod).


The latest version has been just released (it's free) and it's pretty cool (check out http://www.urbanterror.net)


dani++


----------



## MacLegacy (Feb 11, 2002)

Well, ksv... i can say your difficult in terms of games because Diablo 2 is good, and so are mmaaaaany other games!


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 11, 2002)

ksv nailed it on the head with:

"PC gamers play more games than Mac users"

take a minute and work out why...

Mac users are a hell of a lot more creative. I use my Mac for Photoshop work, edit video, create DVD's, make my Uni coursework look sweet. All creative stuff. When I was 15 I'd play PStation all the time. I don't play many games any more. 

I love Q3A. Done all levels NIGHTMARE!!! And I really enjoy AlienVsPredator but I hardly play them anymore.

I think Steve Jobs should leave the games market to the PC world and keep Macs as the creative platform. Professionals alike are mostly using Macs in the creative industry. Gaming is fun, but I can only play for an hour max (usual 20 mins) before I start to feel like I'm wasting my time.

I am not a gamer, but I enjoy playing games. The greatest, most adictive game ever is Maelstrom.


----------



## MacLegacy (Feb 11, 2002)

Well, first of, I am 15  

Second, if there were no more games for mac, i'd quickly switch to PC even though I hate their OS. They still have most of the games but the good ones finally come to mac..


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLegacy _
> *Well, first of, I am 15
> 
> Second, if there were no more games for mac, i'd quickly switch to PC even though I hate their OS. They still have most of the games but the good ones finally come to mac.. *



So do you prodominatley have your Mac for games? What Mac(s) do you have? What creative stuff do you do. Why do you own a Mac instead of a PC?


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *ksv nailed it on the head with:
> 
> "PC gamers play more games than Mac users"
> ...



Yeah, that's my opinion, too. Stevie should get rid of that new iMac, focus more on PowerMacs and make them cheaper (the powermacs are hella more expensive than an iMac if you compare features/specs, and that's really annoying. Apple is obviously mostly focusing on the iMacs, they are able to make them a lot cheaper 'cos they'll make that money on selling PowerMacs to the business market. For users like me, a pro user with a small budget, that's really annoying. The closest I have ever been to have a new computer was in late '99 when I had a new 300 MHz Powerlogix card to my PowerMac 8600, which I overclocked to 400 MHz. That computer is still the fastest I have...
Or, maybe Apple could release a MidMac, something between the iMac and the PowerMac, in a tower case where motherboard/CPU etc is easy accessible? 

But, I have to disagree, Civilization II is the best game ever made


----------



## Jadey (Feb 11, 2002)

Apple's reputation is tarnished enough by people thinking this is a design-only machine. It's not. Games play better on Mac OS than PC, and most of the major games come out on both platforms. Why would you want Apple to ignore that market? They've done so in the past and have seen a disaster with their profit results. Don't you want Apple increasing their market share?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Games play better on Mac OS than PC, and most of the major games come out on both platforms.*



I have to agree with that, I seem to have less (actually no) problems with playing any games on my system. I can play Quake III, Quake II, Rogue Spear and UT for hours and never see a crash, but I have friends that can't play some games for more than 5 minutes before their system locks up (and games seem to be the _only_ thing that brings their PCs to their knees). I've seen them try a clean install of everything, and it seems to make no difference. I actually think that this is where Macs and game consoles share an advantage in their hardware/software compatibility. Sure you can go to almost any place and buy PC parts or even build your own, but that is no guarantee that everything is going to play nicely with each other.


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

Yeah, of course, but the macs shouldn't be gaming consoles, either, as Manic mentioned when he was on the boards. They should've been more upgradable, and apple should make processor upgrade cards themselves and licence the technology to do so to make up for the profit they would lose on such a change. Steve should think about that not all mac pro users have a salary of $ 85000000 a year


----------



## ulrik (Feb 11, 2002)

I have to disagree with the people who say Apple shouldn't go for games. Not only is MacOS X a GREAT gaming platform (try Q3A, Q2 or Oni or other native OS X games), but you also don't have the hassle! 
I bought Wolfenstein for the PC until it is released on the Mac, and I have different conditions on three PCs. On mine, I had to install a "Generic Soundblaster" Driver on my Soundblaster Live because it wouldn't run on my Sounblaster Live, my brother can't ran it at all, allthough he can run ANY other Quake 3-Engine powered games we have, and we tried EVERYTHING. My other brother can run it but can't connect to any server, and I can't track down the problem.

And I won't start what problems we have with MoH:AA!

Seriously, with the Mac, you just buy the game, install it, and you play it. It's nearly like a console, but it's a Mac 

And Apple has a market for games! Let's not forget that without games, the PC platform wouldn be where it is now. Without games, graphic boards like the GeForce 4 would be years away!


----------



## uoba (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Without games, graphic boards like the GeForce 4 would be years away! *



If that is true, we would probably have had G6 processors by now if Apple focused more on creativity and professional systems 

(no, that wasn't serious)


----------



## MacLegacy (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> So do you prodominatley have your Mac for games? What Mac(s) do you have? What creative stuff do you do. Why do you own a Mac instead of a PC? *



Well, it's not my computer, it's the family's and I can't say I can run many games, it's a Power PC 8600 200 mhz upgraded to a G4 400 mhz , 352 mb ram but my video card is a dang ati rage orion (rage 128, 16 mb). But in the future, if there wouldn't be ANY good game for mac or if apple stopped support for games, I'd switch to PC because that's the thing I mostly do with computers,play games!!  

I don't predominately have this mac for games since it's not mine but I predominately use it to play games, look at games websites, chat, email and surf the web in general. 

When I will buy a computer later, it will definitely be a mac because I don't care about games if the OS that comes with the comp suxxors! (P.S: Win XP looks awful!!)  Secondly, I cannot use OS X under this video card for some reason and I definitely want to have it later, it looks so nice and yet by the time I buy a computer, it will have improved a lot too.

I don't do much creative stuff because I have no need to, maybe only for fun I can draw something.. I used to design my website but I didn't have time to maintain it.  

Why I use/will use a mac instead of a PC? Because the OS is much better,much more stable(OS X), the experience much more interesting, and macs can run games as well or even better than PCs!


----------



## mindbend (Feb 11, 2002)

Past:
Marathon
Myth 1/2 (3 is total crap embarassment)
Doom II
Carmageddon II
Futurecop (this is one cool little arcade game, runs great on old Macs)
Lemmings (best game ever?)

Present:
Giants (gotta have a good machine to play this one smoothly)
X-Box games (sorry, couldn'y resist-Halo, Max Payne, Wreckless)
Diablo II (pretty addictive for a totally stupid game)

Future: 
AOE (the rest of the world seems to think it's fun)
Neverwinternights (AKA-the marriage wrecker, should redefine games as we know it)


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 11, 2002)

hehe, i dont use my iBook for games, but i do (from time 2 time) kick my GeForce 3 into action, on my PC...
UT (Network Games Rule!!! ..Good Job i have 2 PC's @ Home )
QIIIa (For wen UT LAN gets boring!!)
AvP2 
Championship Manager 2002 (What can i say, i'm a Footie Fan!!!)
Return 2 Castle Wolfenstein (How Cool?)
Operation Flashpoint (I Dunno if this is on Mac, too?! But it DAMN Well Shud be! this game is HOT!)

Umm... i don't often get time 2 play, but i do enjoy playing (on my PC) these kinda games. And i have 2 admit ... i Rarely have Problems with any of my games, on my Windows (hehe) XP Machine... (Isn't there a saying ... "Bad Workman, always blame their Tools!" LOL! j/k)

NeYo


----------



## designislife (Apr 6, 2002)

hmm.. how can i put this i have a pretty mean mac and all that power.. i wanna see what it can do.. but the lack of games made for the mac kinda !@#$%^ me off.. u know? 

i heard wolfenstien kix..? WERE CAN I GEt A DEMO..? AND DOES IT RUN ON OSX?


----------



## Sogni (Apr 6, 2002)

I play on Mac and PCs... in no random order:

o Unreal Tournament - OSX, Win2K & Win98 (others kept screaming "Unfair Advantage" with my G4 on Lan Parties!  )
o Unreal - Windows (the classic one)
o Tomb Raider Chronicles - Windows
o Need For Speed High Stakes - Win98
o Oni - Windows
o Star Trek Voyager Elite Force - Windows
o The Sims - Windows (hey, I need a no brainer ruin people's lifes game after a day doing Tech Support! lol)

Demo Versions of*:
o Alice - Mac
o Oni - Mac (just does not seem right to buy this game all over again after I beat it in Windows *sigh*)

(*note, I've played many other demos but didn't like them enough to play more than once and will not be listed here!  )

Haven't been doing much gaming as of late tho... just can't find a good comfortable controller for the Mac, and I've been on a tight budget since being let go from my previous job so I refuse to buy any more games for the PC that are not at blow-out bargain specials (keep getting 'em at 15 - 25 bucks! sweet!) - there are just no such specials at my local computer store for Mac! 

If only game developers would make more games cross-platform on the same CD I wouldn't be in this predicament! 

Unreal Tournament was the only one I felt worth buying again to play on the Mac. And is my only real Mac game!


----------



## voice- (Apr 6, 2002)

Quake 3 Arena with mods like ReactionQuake and Urban Terror

Most of the time, thou, I play RTCW


----------



## dricci (Apr 6, 2002)

I used to be into games, mostly console though. I have a PlayStation and N64 with a lot of games in storage. Just no time for any of that anymore.

I do have several PC games that I used to play on my PC (Unreal Tournament, Duke Nukem 3D, Flight Simulator 98). I played these a lot back then.

But just for fun I do have some Mac games now. Otto Matic, Alice, 4x4 Evolution 2, Fly! II (sucks!), and can't forget good ol' MacMame.

I'd like to buy Unreal Tournament for Mac to try with the recent Mac OS X UT Betas but I think it's too expensive for such an old game, so I'll wait a while. It's still one of my favorite games, though.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 6, 2002)

Oh yeah I am a total gamer.  Chess rules.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLegacy _
> *I used to play Avara at school on the old PowerPC 120mhz!
> 
> 
> ...



i have been playing it for sevral weeks and i love it


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

diablo 2 baldurs gate 2  civilization 3 starcraft ev nova   TRANQUILITY FOREVER WAHO


----------



## MacLegacy (Apr 7, 2002)

I only have played Diablo 2, didn't try Baldur's Gate or Icewind Dale. I love Starcraft though


----------



## senne (Apr 8, 2002)

No. I'm not.







senne.


----------



## Koelling (Apr 8, 2002)

I remember playing games. Then came college and the double major (CS and Film) and games are not an option.


----------



## anrkngl (Apr 10, 2002)

OSX:
Otto Matic
Myst III

That's about it. I'll play some of the shareware games out there from time to time, but I have a hard time paying for some of them for many reasons. For one, 640x480 screen resolution messes up my desktop later, beside being blurry. Also, the quality is sometimes amateur. Though I like some of Ambrosia's stuff, they sometimes have an 'unfinished' quality to their games that doesn't sit well with me.

I like playing Otto Matic, even though it is 3d. Myst III plays flawlessly on my iMac, and that is a big step up from the 'our program doesn't work because you don't have the latest card' of the windows world.


----------



## kainjow (Apr 10, 2002)

I don't play games just because I personally think they're a complete waste of time. Think about it: You're sitting there on your computer/console playing games for a couple of hours. After you're done, you've most likely beaten levels and/or the game. What now? Buy a new game ($$$)? You waste time and money playing games.


----------



## ksv (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kainjow _
> *I don't play games just because I personally think they're a complete waste of time. Think about it: You're sitting there on your computer/console playing games for a couple of hours. After you're done, you've most likely beaten levels and/or the game. What now? Buy a new game ($$$)? You waste time and money playing games. *



I partially share your opinion. But what's really the point of life if not having fun?


----------



## roger (Apr 10, 2002)

I am not a gamer. There is always something better to do with my Mac (music, graphics, movies, etc.).

R.


----------



## cybowolf (Apr 10, 2002)

I am a gamer.  My preferred genre is RPGs, and more recently, MMORPGs.

I am quite new to Mac (bought an iBook last month), so I haven't really played anything other than a few demos on it.  I enjoyed Ambrosia's game demos alot, as well as Reckless Driving.

On the PC side, I have been addicted to Dark Age of Camelot for the last couple of months (go Gawaine Albion!).  Now, if only they ported DAoC to Mac, I could ditch my PC altogether 

-cybowolf


----------



## prime (Apr 11, 2002)

I am a gamer.  I am really into Starcraft right now, but I also play a lot of UT and Deus Ex.  I'd like to try some somewhat recent games (Black and White, specifically), so I'm getting a nice $2,000 G4 this summer


----------



## azosx (Jul 2, 2002)

Being a PC user it's funny to see how far Mac users are behind in the video game crowd.

Most of the games you're really into are old news for PC users who have since moved on to the latest and greatest.  

No offense, just on observation.  I've tried to find a good game to have on my PB to play when I'm on trips but have yet to find one.

Tropico, Civilization III, SWGBattleground and so on don't seem to float my boat.  I'm hoping Warcraft III will change that.

The only game I really play anymore is RTCWolfenstein on my PC.  Usually late at night when I get home to wind me down before bed.  I installed it on the PB and it's ok, the LCD doesn't have the color depth a CRT has and the images seem to tear as well.

*crosses his fingers for Warcraft III*

I'm going out of town tomorrow and would very much like something to play on the 8 hour plane ride.


----------



## phatsharpie (Jul 2, 2002)

I only play Civ III... So does that make me a gamer?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm not a gamer but I sometimes play StarCraft (brood war) and I used to play Oni and Age of Empires every once in a while.


----------



## toast (Jul 2, 2002)

I play some shoot games (Quake III, Unreal Tournament), some stragey games (StarCraft, Warcraft II, I hope Warcraft III one day).

Some little games I went through as a game addict: Burning Rubber / Reckless Driving, Maelstrom, Dirt Bike. TheZone, too.

I voted Yes, remembering the old days on my Performa, being 13-year old, playing in Daddy's office to Descent, Warcraft and Maelstrom.

PS: Youngs Modulus is almost a good game.


----------



## Drizzt (Jul 2, 2002)

I've been a gamer as long as I can remember.  I didn't make in time for the Atari or some of those real classics but I did/do have a NES, Sega Genesis along w/ Sega CD, SNES, Sega Saturn, GBC, GBA, N64, PSX, PS 2, and GC.  I've pretty much got to liking FPS and RTS games on the mac and then I have my PS 2 and GC for everything else 

Games I've played on my various Macs:

Make Millions(Anyone remember this one? )

Translyvania(I think that's what it was called)

Number/Super/Word Munchers(ah the days of education in games! )

Math Blaster

Swamp Gas

Marathon 1 & 2

Prince of Persia 1

Doom 1

Might and Magic 2

Heroes of Might and Magic 1-3(This series rocks!  It was the first turn based strategy game I played.  Too bad 3 won't be carbonized )

Sim City 2k

Sim Isle

Sim Tower

Yoot Tower

The Sims(haven't played any expansions though )

Warcraft 2(My first RTS experience!)

Starcraft & BroodWar(This one is always fun to come back to!)

Diablo 1 & 2(I still play 2 on and off and one day I'll beat Hell mode)

Q3A & Q3F(I play Q3F  most of the time cause it's f'ing awesome!  Well if you get into class based CTF anyway )

UT & MultiCTF & WFUT(MCTF is mega fun even against the bots!  WFUT is more class based CTF, but hardly anyone plays it anymore )

BG 2(This one wasn't as fun as I thought it would be)

Alice(Got tired of walking that girl all over the place and finally just backed up my save and unistalled it cause it was taking too much space)

Elite Force(Good SP, bland MP)

And that's about it!  Whew sorry for the long post.  Personally I don't care about macs being behind PCs gamingwise most of the time since there's games that are just as good on the consoles.  One day when I'm making enough money, I'm thinking about getting a gaming PC and then just using the mac for all my work needs.

Also I find games the best way for me to unwind after a long day of work during the summer.  They're not a waste of time at all, and besides that there's not much else for me to do anyways besides browse the web and watch whatever crappy shows are on tv(no cable in my house unfortunately).


----------



## dtmdoc (Jul 2, 2002)

oh yes....

that is my one lament about the mac platform.

i do play:

Diablo II
Return to Castle Wolfenstein

I wish that there were more sports games like
NBA Live

And i wished i could play 
Need for Speed III and later.


----------



## Hobeaux (Jul 3, 2002)

Lately I've found myself playing WAAAY too much Lineage (on both Mac and PC) but my real 'passion' is creating maps that use the Unreal engine.

Sad, but true... despite Mac being my platform of choice, when it comes to games (and making them), the peecee is the platform to do it on. *sigh*

*tooting my own horn:*
The maps that I make (though it's been a while) are Marathon map conversions for UT and two Marathon Mods.. Marathon|Rampancy and Marathon:Resurrection

Perhaps a few of you have played on my maps? FbDuality, FbEveryonesMortalButMe, FbMelatonin, and FbMorpfhine.... Those are the only ones that I've released (that I remember).

Games that I've played to death (or to my death):
Diablo II
Undying (pc)
Unreal (duh)
Unreal Tournament (duh)
Wheel of Time (yeehaw! that's a great game)
Vampire: Masquerade
Rune
Deep Space Nine: The Fallen

Looking forward to:
Unreal Tournament 2003
Unreal 2
Duke Nukem Forever (wake me up when "it's done")
Lineage 2
Doom 3


----------



## maccatalan (Jul 3, 2002)

I play games (sometimes, it's so rare, the most often to things like Pong or Avalanche). But I'm not a gamer (I play for 5min, just to stress down).


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm not a total gamer, I more of a tinker.  But when I play games I have my faves.

Starcraft
Airburst
CocaMines
DopeWars
EV Nova
JewelToy
Same-X
The Sims
Wumpus
X-Words deluxe

Been meaning to install Diablo II OS X Patch but been kind of board of D II since I beat the original Diablo...


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm working on Baldur's Gate II in OS X. 

It was just about unplayable in X until I found the patch from February. Now, I don't have to boot back to 9.

EXCELLENT game!




P.S. I think games are a waste of time. You people get to work.


----------



## ksv (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dktrickey _
> *I'm working on Baldur's Gate II in OS X.
> 
> It was just about unplayable in X until I found the patch from February. Now, I don't have to boot back to 9.
> ...



Nothing is a waste of time


----------



## mkwan (Oct 3, 2002)

Medal of Honor: Allied Assault and any WW2 games that come out for the mac


----------



## malexgreen (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLegacy _
> *Please specify which games you mostly play! Thx *



Has anyone ever tried playing PC games using virtual PC on a MAC? For example has anyone played the PC version of Rainbox Six, Ghost Recon, etc., etc on a MAc using Virtual PC? If so what kind of MAC did you use and what were the results?


----------



## mkwan (Oct 4, 2002)

I have virtual pc running windows 2000 professional on a Power mac G4.  believe me, you don't want to run games on the virtual pc(unless you have an ultimate Power Mac comp....I guess) it is SLOW!


----------



## Decado (Oct 4, 2002)

Marathon
Durandal
Infinity
Myth 1 (in virtual pc. it was ok, but the sound sucked)
myth 2 (on mac)

Otto mattic
Oni


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 5, 2002)

Anything Blizzard -- well those at least are the only ones I own.

WarCraft III
Diablo II LOD
StarCraft
Yahoo Games


----------



## plastic (Oct 6, 2002)

Unreal.
Diablo II.
Quake III.
RTCW.


----------



## AppMan (Oct 6, 2002)

I play these:

Medal of Honor 
Warcraft III
The Sims
Max Payne
Balders Gate II

whenever I get a chance... I mean geeez sooo much porn so little time!!!!


----------



## plastic (Oct 6, 2002)

I like the how the new board looks... very nice...


----------

